# Colnago Sponsorship - Team Bbox Bouygues Telecom 2010



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Whilst I'm thrilled Colnago will be backing a team in 2010 - it just leaves me a little sad that this team does not hold a pro tour licence for 2010 http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fedrigo-remains-with-bbox-despite-team-losing-protour-licence
So, their only hope for a place in the 2010 TDF will be a wild card. Hopefully being French, this could work in their favour. However, how has this happend......was this the only team without sponsorship Colnago could back?? It does make my blood boil! :mad2: However, Team Sky (Pro tour licence holder) strole in with Sponsership from Pinarello. Now, was this just Colnago being a little slow off the mark.....who know ??????


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's called budgeting. Sky have a huge initial budget and the worlds best riders, Bbox have no money and Thomas Voeckler.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Bbox has already been assured of a spot at the Tour by organizers. And when the deal was signed with Colnago Bbox still had, and planned to keep, it's ProTour license.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

BBox was in the TDF last year, and some riders did pretty well. 

Don't be misled by why some manufacturers sponsor certain teams; a lot of it has to do with how desparate they are for publicity. The case in point is Scott. How many races and stages did they win when they sponsored Sauvier Duvall (or whatever that team was that stunk it up)? There was one Scott fanboy on a forum who recently gushed about how great Scott frames must be due to the wins racked up by Columbia, mainly due to Cavendish. Columbia is a turncoat. They were previously T-Mobile and was supported all those years by Giant. Giant stuck with them through all the doping scandals. T-Mobile dropped them and they became Team Columbia, and Cavendish started racking up all those wins on Giant frames. For 2009, Scott must have made them an offer they couldn't refuse, so Columbia jumped ship. I mean Giant brought them there and now they abandon them for $$$. Now everybody thinks that Scotts are great frames. Hell Cavendish could win on any of the Pro Tour frames such as a Kuota or Fuji or LaPierre. 

Look what happened with Specialized. They signed a big contract with Contador. Whatever team Contador rides for will have Specialized. So now QuickStep has to find another frame sponsor.

Astana, formerly Discovery Channel, likes to wave the red, white, and blue. It's obvious they go out of the way to use USA products. All the Campy fanboys forget LA won 7 TDFs on Shimano, because SRAM didn't exist. Anyway, LA has this thing or some deal with Trek/Bontrager, which is why in the later years Disco jumped from Shimano wheels to Bontrager. Since SRAM is an American company, not surprising Astana went with them. What's interesting is that LA still insists on riding a Selle San Marco Concor Lite, and Astana did a good job of removing their logo from his saddle and even putting the Bontrager name on it. All this kind of dumb stuff is going on due to sponsorship and who is paying you the bucks.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The bottom line is, Colnago need to re-establish themselves within the theatre of pro cycling. I want to see them take place in the Tour Down Under and the TDF - this is the rightful place for Colnago! Presently, the brand appears a little stagnant within its marketing and PR. I do hope the future is bright!


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Clevor said:


> What's interesting is that LA still insists on riding a Selle San Marco Concor Lite, and Astana did a good job of removing their logo from his saddle and even putting the Bontrager name on it. All this kind of dumb stuff is going on due to sponsorship and who is paying you the bucks.


He still does that with Hutchinson tyres too. 

I can't wait to see the Bbox Colnago in the TDF, I think it's going to be one of the best looking bikes in the peloton but Colnagos always are! :thumbsup:


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I think they won't be at all hindered by the CX-1...keep your fingers crossed, its a very young team.


----------



## Pinar_ello (Jul 28, 2009)

I think there is an awful lot of money to be paid out by any bike manufactuer when sponsoring a ProTour team, you have to furnish them with frames also.Some teams get frames,equiptment and money.Others get frames and soforth... 

I'm not surprised Colnago took a year out of sponsoring a ProTour team.I just wish he'd start making the Extreme C and Extreme Power again....:frown5:


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

BBox win again today @ 3 Days of De Panne. This time on an EPS. I would say that they are lighting it up this year. More victories than a bunch of other teams, and more than a few "Pro Tour" teams.
Good for them, and good for Colnago.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great News!!!!


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm loving the recent BBox/Colnago success.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Colnago are back and doing well on the big boys stage. Can't wait for the TDF!

There is only one bike, there is only one maker......... COLNAGO !


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Boom! And again BBox take a win. Score one for the CX-1 this time.

Edit: Nope, that's an EPS.


----------

